

Turnica - gianlucatursi
http://gianlucatursi.github.io/Turnica%21/

======
jackflintermann
Neat idea overall! Some small feedback: \- You should check and see if the
device has rotation lock enabled (or use a rotation API that isn't affected by
it); I keep it on by default and the game wouldn't work for me until I thought
to turn it off. \- It's pretty easy to accidentally tap an ad and thus destroy
your game session.

~~~
gianlucatursi
Hello! Thanks for the tips! I recently found out that if the device is in
rotation lock does not work, I'm already solving the problem. Soon I will
release a second (the first is already in review, I added the game center,
etc. ..) update with all these problems solved.

Thank you use Turnica! : D

------
Karunamon
Very cool idea, reminds me of Brain Warp from back in the day.

Careful you don't drop your phone!

~~~
gianlucatursi
Thank you so much! :)

------
hilbert-
Love the game! :) Are u planning to build an Android version?

~~~
gianlucatursi
Ahaha non avevo visto che eri tu! Infame! XD ti voglio bene

------
atmosx
Bella! Complimenti :-)

~~~
gianlucatursi
Grazie! :)

------
ecesena
Love the name ;)

~~~
gianlucatursi
are you italian? :)

~~~
ecesena
ehehe, of course... I guess it's not understandable otherwise :)

~~~
gianlucatursi
È di girati cazzo! :D

